

which investors are part of the "in crowd" - hackerews
http://katsenblog.com/post/84229432419/graphing-the-huge-investor-network
Looks like this will take a few seconds to load if you&#x27;re on a slower processor (mobile included)
======
hackerews
Sorry looks like mobile devices and slower processors might take a while to
load this. Will take a look at simulation.

------
good-citizen
this is cool. what does it take for an outer circle investor to move closer to
the center? 1 deal with an inner circle investor?

~~~
hackerews
Just need to have 3+ rounds with an investor in the inner circle and they'll
get pulled in.

